# Sussex Midsummer Corker 106km 21st June



## Zoom (17 May 2009)

Yes I know it's Fathers' Day but what a treat for Dad! the perfect alternative to walking up Ditchling Beacon with the L2B crowds. 

2080m of climbing; up the South Downs and Blackdown twice each and all food and drink included; entry only £5 (non AUK/CTC/BC £7) 

http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=09-302 

entry also taken by Paypal to the unscrambled address on the website; please ensure you indicate your name and address in the payment and CTC/BC number or else add the extra £2


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 May 2009)

I is tempted. very tempted indeed.


----------



## Kablinsky (18 May 2009)

21st June!!!! Doubt my saddle sore from Sweden will have cleared up by then? But it sounds like a good'n.


----------

